# Calf raises toes in/out?



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quick question for you guys,

When your trying to hit the outside of your calves is it toes in or toes out?

Ive always thought toes in hits the inside and vice versa?

Ive also noticed that having a wider stance tends to hit the inner calves more.

Any thoughts?

Cheers Darren


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

no one do calves? lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

keep toes in as in close to each other to hit the outside ..spread toes apart to hit inside


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

While we're on the subject I wanted to know what you guys think about this - I was doing calf raises yesterday and decided to do an extra set without shoes on just to experiment. It felt much less restricted and I thought I was getting a better squeeze. Anyone else tried this? Any thoughts? (or I am just a bit odd?)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

R84 said:


> While we're on the subject I wanted to know what you guys think about this - I was doing calf raises yesterday and decided to do an extra set without shoes on just to experiment. It felt much less restricted and I thought I was getting a better squeeze. Anyone else tried this? Any thoughts? (or I am just a bit odd?)


 Yah def mate .. is much more flexy and comfortable keep it up


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

do both mate, worked great for me, my calves are up to 18 inches now, i follow chris dickersons calf routine. do a set with toes pointing straight ahead, then a set pointing out. then a set pointing in. do 3 sets of each :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i thought it was leg angle that effected which part of the calves were hit more rather than the direction that the toes are facing.

seated calf raise feels like it hits the outer calve area well imo


----------



## inzanesweden (Dec 11, 2009)

I variate, usually hit calves x2/week. monday inside, thursday Outside


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

anyone watch flex lewis's cow i mean calf routine?? he does inside and out in one set!!


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

cheers for the replies guys, calves are a bitch to get growing


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Agree, you either got them or you havent.

But either way,they need to be hit hard,i try to vary mine every workout.

Seated,standing,leg press toe raises...toes in,toes out.

But i always try to do high rep squeeze.....still sh1t calves though . lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

pea head said:


> Agree, you either got them or you havent.
> 
> But either way,they need to be hit hard,i try to vary mine every workout.
> 
> ...


just look **** next a huge hamstring pal


----------

